# advice me please : which linux is just like windows ???



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I am a complete noob(actually frustrated user) in linux..have installed it many times but failed to use it..sometimes sound sometimes some display prob..now my old laptop is hanging even after many format..it has 512 MB RAM only .....i had tried ubuntu but it had some prob wid video card so dumped it .....wanna try linux again (my first crush will not die despite so many futile attempts...tell me that version of linux which can 

1. easily identify Acer 5500 notebook's video card ATI X700 
2. can run super smooth n fast
3. has all the window double click features ..just dbl clik and install software..no command line maatha pachhi .......
4. can play movies in avi and music in mp3
5. can dload movies by mutorrent
6. can install yahoo messenger with voice chat 
7. Word docs compatible wid  MS office  

so suggest a linux version if there is any that fulfills my above requirements 

If not I will stick to win xp 

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

Buddy linux is not windows. Just follow this link
If you want to learn Linux you must unlearn your window skills.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 9, 2008)

Drat...Cadcrazy posted seconds before me....
ANYway, WTH is this???? 


> 3. has all the window double click features ..just dbl clik and install software..no command line maatha pachhi .......


Dude, get your facts right.
First of all this is not Windows. It is different from your XP and thus will need some time and patience,
Secondly, it is not radically different. May I inform you that some linux distros have better GUI than windows, making command-line unneccesary. Dont fall into that asssumption that "LINUX MEANS CUI" 
First get used to the environment, and then start fidgetting around with it


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> 1. easily identify Acer 5500 notebook's video card ATI X700
> 2. can run super smooth n fast
> 3. has all the window double click features ..just dbl clik and install software..no command line maatha pachhi .......
> 4. can play movies in avi and music in mp3
> ...



1. Most Linux distro will identify 
2. You have 512 MB RAM so no problem
3. If you have active net connection.If you hate CLI stay away from Linux
4. lol , just install the codecs and its done
5. Deluge is very good bittorrent client for Linux. Works in windows too
6. You have to use gYache in Linux.
7. Open office hai na

As  you are a noob try the latest version of Ubuntu linux i.e. 8.04.1


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ how will be Suse 11.0 Linux for acer 5500 ?


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 9, 2008)

No Linux is like Windows.
They are two completely different operating systems.

For a beginner Ubuntu or Fedora might be a good bet.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 9, 2008)

Although quite a few people has explain your above questions I'll go through it anyway. 



> Ok I am a complete noob(actually frustrated user) in linux..have installed it many times but failed to use it..sometimes sound sometimes some display prob..now my old laptop is hanging even after many format..it has 512 MB RAM only .....i had tried ubuntu but it had some prob wid video card so dumped it .....wanna try linux again (my first crush will not die despite so many futile attempts...tell me that version of linux which can



Lesson1  of Linux. You don;t become better at it at dropping a distro each time you face an error. Whether it be Ubuntu , Suse or whatever you might face an error. The only reason you don't mind errors in Windows is because you know how to troubleshoot them.  

In the FAQ's above it contains links to several threads which explain what distro to use based on your usage. You could check one of those perhaps. Since you are still new to Linux I would recommend Ubuntu or Mint. I have heard Mandriva is also nice but have never had the chance to sue it recently. 



> 1. easily identify Acer 5500 notebook's video card ATI X700


It is going to be a bit of a hassle to configure the display card since its an Ati I would guess. but I think you should be able to do the same sicne Acer laptops come out with Linpus Linux with the same configured. 


> 2. can run super smooth n fast


This is based on each users perception. I use Arch Linux and its quite fast. When I was using Ubuntu I felt that it was fast as well. how far are you willing to go for that extra performance? As a beginner I wouldn't recommend you down one of those paths anyway.
[/quote]


> 3. has all the window double click features ..just dbl clik and install software..no command line maatha pachhi .......


This is a huge Myth. To install any software in Linux as long as it is from the Repositories is basically a single click unlike Windows which requires you to click it multiple times. The only time you might run into a problem is if you use some software which isn't already in the distro's repositories and hence might require you to compile stuff or download deb files and install it. Also FYI the command prompt is one of the best features of Linux . In time after usage you will see what I'm talking about. 


> 4. can play movies in avi and music in mp3


Stick with Mint or Sabayon they come with all the codecs downloaded and installed.


> 5. can dload movies by mutorrent


Each distro has a torrent client on it. Well at least the ones I have used do. As for mutorrent I'm not sure what it is or whether it is legal so I'm not going to go there. 


> 6. can install yahoo messenger with voice chat


I believe Yahoo messenger works with Wine but Im not sure since I use alternatives like Pidgin .


> 7. Word docs compatible wid MS office


OpenOffice can easily open Word Documents I believe they can save it as a word document as well. 


> so suggest a linux version if there is any that fulfills my above requirements


I would recommend either Mint or Ubuntu. 


> If not I will stick to win xp


Do not change your OS because someone else does . However if you feel the thrill of learning or trying out something new then go ahead and give it a whirl . Else you will just regret the transition .


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2008)

Stick to windows if you want something that behaves likes windows. Every OS has it's ways of working.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

Why not dual boot and use Linux as your  hobby OS. Human minds are known to resist change.
WIth time you will understand Linux and start yelling like we do, "Linux is NOT Windows".


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2008)

Linux and Windows are not same.
Read the article pointed by cadcrazy.


----------



## Rahim (Sep 9, 2008)

PCLinusOS looks like Windows XP.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for all ur replies..Suse and Mandriva looks promising...(Fact is that I have tried Ubuntu and Fedora before n Mint wasnt able to run) ..so which one of the two you recommend ?


----------



## Ecko (Sep 9, 2008)

Linspire is 100% for windows ppl


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ but i think its not gud as Mandriva n Suse right ?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 9, 2008)

/me reminds Lindows - Now Linspire.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2008)

Go for mandriva

Things To Know Before Using Linux
Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition Review: Breath Of Fresh Air


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

ya gary im currently dloading Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition Review: Breath Of Fresh Air
its 696 MB on one CD..is that version ok


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ya gary im currently dloading Mandriva 2008.1 Spring Edition Review: Breath Of Fresh Air
> its 696 MB on one CD..is that version ok


Yeah, the One
For initial setup instructions, please follow the guide i have given you


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Ok I am a complete noob(actually frustrated user) in linux..have installed it many times but failed to use it..sometimes sound sometimes some display prob..now my old laptop is hanging even after many format..it has 512 MB RAM only .....i had tried ubuntu but it had some prob wid video card so dumped it .....



*Linux is not windows*
Linux may start with an *L*, but is not meant for LAZY people. Ubuntu 8.04 works fine with ATi x700



esumitkumar said:


> 1. easily identify Acer 5500 notebook's video card ATI X700
> 2. can run super smooth n fast
> 3. has all the window double click features ..just dbl clik and install software..no command line maatha pachhi .......
> 4. can play movies in avi and music in mp3
> ...



1. Ubuntu 8.04, especially because you have 512 MB RAM
2. That's why I did not recommend OpenSUSE 11.0 in answer 1
3. Mostly GUI driven, except for one or two small things which you have to do *only once* after you install the system for the first time
4. Yes it can, all you have to do is add the medibuntu repository and download whatever players you want. If internet access is difficult then refer these threads
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92962
5. uTorrent is a Windows software, but if you really insist on using it you still can by using WINE in ubuntu. And yes you can double click on uTorrent and install it, there will be a shortcut on your desktop too for easy launch of the application.
6. Not available for any Linux. Gyachi used to work earlier, I do not know it's current status. The voice chat program which I have successfully used in Linux is Skype
7. Word docs open in OpenOffice.org which is available for both Windows and linux


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

> Linux may start with an L, but is not meant for LAZY people. Ubuntu 8.04 works fine with ATi x700


he he he  im too lazy physically..but not mentally...thats y trying linux even after removing it for 20-25 times..(after much troubleshooting)..when a new flavor of linux comes i believe this is the ONE for me  ..lets see


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> he he he  im too lazy physically..but not mentally...thats y trying linux even after removing it for 20-25 times..(after much troubleshooting)..when a new flavor of linux comes i believe this is the ONE for me  ..lets see



Amreeka mein bahut pollution hai. Abe apne pc ko ek baar India ki hawa lagvade. Sab theek ho jayega.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

^^  hahaha..arre yaar PC to India se hee gaya hai ..abhi aa raha hai kuch mahino main wapis..amreeka ki aabo hawa main beemar ho gaya hai bechara


----------



## vish786 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sabayon (since you have display problems & noob Distro)


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 9, 2008)

xandros looks like win98


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

arre yar sabne confuse kar diya ......sabayon dload karu ya xandros ya mint ya ubuntu ya madriva ya suse ya linspire


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

get mandriva if you want out of box experience

If you want to tweak a little bit but easily then try Ubuntu. Great support is a guarantee here.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2008)

^^ I just read it is possible to install Mac OS X leopard on PC ..have any of u done that  ..how was it ?

hey T ..out of the box means more headache ya cooly cool linux breezes ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

You will have almost everything which is proprietary and not under GPL.

A few of the guys here have installed Hackintosh.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 10, 2008)

hmm..thanks ..lemme try mandriva if it gets dloaded today...any hackintosh users can drop their opinions about leopard ......

off topic : who is the cute gal in ur avatar ?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 10, 2008)

Si, its possible but that too through Linux!


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah... but possible through windows too 

lo..i have dloaded and burned cd of mandriva..but my Acer 5500's  DVD drive is gone 
Will an external DVD writer can boot mandriva CD ?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, if it can boot other bootable discs.
it can also boot mandriva


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 11, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> off topic : who is the cute gal in ur avatar ?


It looks like Dakota Fanning, @T159 please clear the doubts..


----------



## ManishSinha (Sep 11, 2008)

~snipped~


----------



## kalpik (Sep 11, 2008)

Manish: We do not talk about piracy on this forum.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah Threadstarter an external drive will do
Keep us posted about your installation process>


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ ya crab..i have just ordered a new DVD bunrner (internal) from Naya Anda  
ie newegg.com for 61 $ Sony NEC..it will come in 5-6 days ..until then lets wait...thanks for all the replies


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ Ok buddies ..just installed Mandriva One  yeah..its OK ..first post frm Mandriva 
.my laptop is Acer Aspire 5500 with Ati Radeon X700...I had just upgraded to 2 GB RAM..ok lets proceed

1. First disappointment ---> I had selected a 3D desktop type in installation and loader just hanged ...the blue icon mouse.I was dumbfounded and restarted ..again restarted with no 3D deskptop and its 2D KDE now ... 

2. Good thing all mp3 and avi files wrkg fine without installing a software 

3. Ext USB and internet promptly detected,,I was gaga over linux speed ..but when im copying smthng from Ext USB to windows C: drive its not allowing to copy..  ...also when mozilla is open and 4-5 windows lots of memory hog..i thought linux is faster..but ... 

4. How to install Skype on Mandriva ?

5. Avi files seem to play sharper in windows klm codec pack as compared to Kaffeine ..any other player recommended ?

Ok buddies ..plz ans my noob qs  and Im experimenting on Mandriva till...

Cheers
Sumit


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

Finally, Welcome to the Club
I would suggest to pay a visit here & here, as it solves most common issues.


for skype, visit here


for the slow speed, did you create a SWAP partition?

For alternative media players, Try smplayer or vlc


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks Gary  
ok two probs now ;
1. I installed skype and it says during login : another instance of skype may be running ...i googled and changed directory permissions of skype to 777 by chmod 777 * ...(ya i know some unix  and learning ) still it says same error  

2. Firefox is not starting..that damroo button is shown for some time and then nothing..im writing this in Konqueror..any advice ?

3. how to create SWAP  ? I didnt create anything manually..DRAKX did

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> thanks Gary
> ok two probs now ;
> 1. I installed skype and it says during login : another instance of skype may be running ...i googled and changed directory permissions of skype to 777 by chmod 777 * ...(ya i know some unix  and learning ) still it says same error



maybe another instance we really running, check it by 

```
ps aux
```
or just restart X by CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. please save all your work before doing this.

```
2. Firefox is not starting..that damroo button is shown for some time and then nothing..im writing this in Konqueror..any advice ?
```
open konsole or xterm and type "firefox". then only we could see whats wrong


```
3. how to create SWAP  ? I didnt create anything manually..DRAKX did
```
it should create a SWAP, post the output of 

```
fdisk -l
```
 as root user
to check if it really has done so


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

ok gary here's what I have ..I had arnd 9 GB unallocated space when i installed Linux..Now drake divides it into two partitions 1.2 GB and 5.8 GB..in 1.2 GB it has guest,lost+found and sumit folders and its showing 100 % used..so not able to save anything etc ..help here needed ..i didnt pasted any file ...in 5.8 GB partition...thr are bin,usr,lib etc directories ...and its consuming 1.3 GB out of 5.3 GB

Now here are various outputs :


> fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
> ...





> [sumit@localhost ~]$ skype
> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Skype::Exceptions::GetObjectError'
> what():  Call
> Aborted
> ...



thanks and help needed

Sumit


----------



## Garbage (Sep 21, 2008)

> /dev/hda7 7108 7156 393561 82 Linux swap / Solaris



It seems that you have a swap partition already.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

As for firefox, update it to latest version and the flash plugin too.

I would recommend you to do a complete update of system.

And do ask your queries in Mandriva forum as you are more likely to get relevant answers than here.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ mandriva forum in digit or someplace else ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

^^
*forum.mandriva.com/


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^kool ... im also dloading sabayon linux now ..is it a good one ..also whats the diff b/w Gentoo linux and Mandriva ? tell me core differences


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 21, 2008)

In case you are not successful in solving your problems do try Ubuntu 8.04 or OpenSUSE 11.0


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

sabayon is gud or Ubuntu/Suse more noob frndly ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 21, 2008)

Look esumitkumar, it really does not matter if you use Mandriva, or Sabayon or anything else. What matters is how fast can you get help when you are confronted with a problem. Now I won't say that I'm a master, but I know quite a few things in openSUSE and Ubuntu. You can search this forum for posts I have started on these two distributions. Distro hopping is not a solution to your problems.
Do the following
1. Do a Google search
2. Open a new thread in the Open Source section detailing your difficulties.
3. Search the official Mandriva forums for a similar complaint, and if you don't find one, open a similar thread there

If you don't get solutions then consider switching to something else.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ ok sir  
have posted in mandriva forums already

@off_topic: is that ur picture in ur avatar ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes it IS me


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

gentoo is for hardcore people, you might want to try it out when you need that extra f factor.

Its a really cool way to optimize your PC performance to that last drop with all those cflags.

Mehul has compiled a complete how to abt gentoo.


But for beginners Ubuntu is best. Simple thing is that you will get solution for almost every problem.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^kool ... im also dloading sabayon linux now ..is it a good one ..also whats the diff b/w Gentoo linux and Mandriva ? tell me core differences


I would suggest you to give mandriva a sincire try, else switching distros again & agian won't help you either.

mostly a google search is what you need
else ask on forum, its no use switching distros. atlest you should a distro for a month, before changing.
see what a google search can do
*forum.mandriva.com/viewtopic.php?t=83446
*forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=103895


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2008)

If you really need a distro thats just like windows, get Xandros Desktop Professional


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2008)

get ubuntu and install XPde


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ By T's advice I had paused Sabayon and started dloading Kubuntu now


----------



## Garbage (Sep 21, 2008)

hmm...

Seriously you need to settle on ONE Linux. Try to master one at a time. Then all Linux would be easy.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2008)

hey try openSuse and Ubuntu.
Ubuntu is famous and has lots of guides, just google it !!!
there are 100s of dedicated blogs, forums, communities etc.
And this will help you learn linux as you try to troubleshoot your way through.

Go for Ubuntu.
But its not like Windows. This is my advice.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2008)

ok bruders 

just installed Kubuntu ..its far more crappy than Mandriva  
Ok lemme state my probs then u suggest solns..lets kill each prob of Kubuntu ..i am not hopping distro now 

1. In installation it hasnt asked for any root password..now I cant login as root user so cant do anything....If I supply same pwd as my user it denies ....???

2. No mp3 and avi support like Mandriva...

3. Adept hardware manager and any thing I start like Kmix etc shows a time button and after that nothing comes 

Please help .....ASAP

^^ woohoo I shud be in R &D instead of IT  ...just searched Kububtu forums and installed VLC by
reading newbie guide ...apt rocks ..feels like more n more learning linux like a developer ....woo hooo  

but tell me guys abt that Adept problem ....I m doing my research also


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 22, 2008)

In the Open Source subforum here, you will see some posts marked "Sticky". They are always on top no matter what, and that says it all, they're IMPORTANT.
So if you bother to look into the one that reads,"Frequently Asked Questions", you'd see that there is a link called Packages and Dependencies for Ubuntu 8.04
That contains whole multimedia packages with dependencies updated every month, with install instructions. It has been compiled for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ thnx NUcleus lemme see


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

Install kubuntu-restricted-extras

click me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 22, 2008)

And yeah, you have no root account in Kubuntu. All you need to do for administrative tasks is to enter your own password, when you log in as the default acount.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

oh jeez who said to install Kubuntu, everyone was on Ubuntu


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ are i thought ki Kubuntu has KDE desktop so more similar to windows 

accha tell me which torrent client to install and how ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

deluge or transmission.

But i love deluge


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ are i thought ki Kubuntu has KDE desktop so more similar to windows
> 
> accha tell me which torrent client to install and how ?


use Applications > Add/Remove programs


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 22, 2008)

I use Vuze


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2008)

add/remove progs se kaise karu ? Adept clik karte hee ek timer aata hai aur fir nothing happens..how to install deluge ..step by step guide needed


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install deluge


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ ok will be trying that..similarly to install skype ??



> sudo apt-get install deluge
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree
> Reading state information... Done
> E: Couldn't find package deluge



wat to do now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ are i thought ki Kubuntu has KDE desktop so more similar to windows


I started off with gnome and I don't regret that. It takes 30 minutes to learn and get used to Gnome, while in KDE, you need to explore on endlessly. KDE may have principles on which some vista features are based on, and both may have menu on right hand bottom side, and they both appear similar on the outside, but on the inside KDE is much more complex.

And yeah, your Kubuntu 8.04 has KDE 3.5.x, not KDE 4.1. Meaning you get the old experience in it, and I think it would be a confusing job for you to migrate to KDE 4.1 immidiately at this level of experience in linux. So I suggest you move to GNOME.


esumitkumar said:


> ^^ ok will be trying that..similarly to install skype ??
> 
> 
> 
> wat to do now


Well, I think the name is deluge-torrent. Try that.
And on KDE, you might want to use KTorrent.
DO a sudo apt-get install ktorrent for it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

hi gautham
im experimenting wid Kubuntu... 
not hopping distros rite now ...installed Skype by Kubuntu forums help..but test call of skype has very robotic type sound coming..no clear voice any idea ? might be due to slow net speed or some linux chakkar ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> hi gautham
> im experimenting wid Kubuntu...
> not hopping distros rite now ...installed Skype by Kubuntu forums help..but test call of skype has very robotic type sound coming..no clear voice any idea ? might be due to slow net speed or some linux chakkar ?



Well, if you are experimenting with Kubuntu, fine, but  from personal experience with my early linux months, it won't be a very pleasing experience for you atleast for the first few weeks. But yes, being enthusiastic helps a lot.

As for Skype, what do you mean by test call ? Did you call some friend or did you use an inbuilt test call feature ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

ya its not pleasing but atleast im headbanging with kubuntu not with Rammy nowadays 
I use that test call feature..sound is very distorted and robotic type ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2008)

In Skype change your audio device to ALSA and restart Skype.


----------



## sayakb (Sep 23, 2008)

You could make gnome look completely like KDE. Personally, I would go for Gnome (though I like KDE apps). As for the kubuntu sound issue, try changing the sound device to ALSA/PulseAudio


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

> In Skype change your audio device to ALSA and restart Skype.


There is no ALSA option coming..only options coming are Default device and some Intel ICH6, INtel ICHhw6 etc..If I select Intel ICH6 (any one) no sound comes


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

Du Hast


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

It has two meaning T ..You have or You hate ...Well I dont have ALSA


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2008)

Install through yast

alsa
alsa-oss
alsa-plugins
alsa-utils

restart and try


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 23, 2008)

I think yast to Suse main hota hai Nucleus bhaiya 
apt is in Kubuntu rite ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, yes you are right, I got a little mixed up there
Go to Administration->Synaptic
and search for those packages


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2008)

I found only alsaplayer,alsa mixer and alsa modular synth in adept manager..i installed all those..still no option of alsa in options ---->skype..by the way its sound has been ok  now as net speed is gud today...

tell me is there in linux any command like CTRL +ALT +DEL..cuz sometimes kubuntu freezes


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 24, 2008)

If your Kubuntu freezes go to Administration->Appearance and in that set Desktop effects to None.

To see processes running press Ctrl and Esc. Note the process ID (PID) of the process you want to kill

Then to kill a process use Konsole
Type 

sudo kill -9 processname

and press ENTER


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ how to enable 3D windows ..i installed compiz and evrything works cool. ALT +TAB and all the cool effects   .but windows arent 3D even after enabling 3D windows ... any clue ?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2008)

You can enable Desktop Effects as said.. System -> Desktop Effects.

Make sure you have installed Compiz and Compiz Decorator Qt.

  Apartfrom that .. I started using KDE from Kubuntu and believe me I hated KDE thanks to Kubuntu but now I am a Mandriva User  atleast till now 

Since you have installed Kubuntu it woun't be wise to remove it .. Follow this guide in setting up Kubuntu *www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-8.04-lts-p2

But believe me Kubuntu even full configured is the most pathetic KDE Linux present 

Wait few days Mandriva 2009.0 will be release in few days and Ubuntu will hopefully gain my respect again


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 24, 2008)

From the posts above I feel that desktop effects is hanging your system. If you enable it then do so from Administration->Appearance and follow that by a full system upgrade through Administration->Synaptic and in that Upgrade.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2008)

^^He is using KDE so its Adpet and Desktop Effects  Don't confuse him 

Apart from that , Do you live in US ? If yes do not install Sabayon as it includes libdvdcss which violates US rules and if you keep on using it you will be busted


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 24, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^He is using KDE so its Adpet and Desktop Effects  Don't confuse him



Thanks for the correction 

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 24, 2008)

@NucleusKore: Please concentrate on ONE distro 

Having too many would make you use yast in Ubuntu and metacity in KDE


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2008)

> Make sure you have installed Compiz and Compiz Decorator Qt.


I have enabled all the 3D effects but the cube is not enabled even if i click it..any clue..also when i configure desktops to 1 ..it doesnt happen ..they remain 4 



> But believe me Kubuntu even full configured is the most pathetic KDE Linux present


I disagree..I have installed Mandriva first..but Kubuntu is gr8 as compared to it...plus I think 3D effects hang  on Mandriva wid ATI X700 ..right 



> Apart from that , Do you live in US ? If yes do not install Sabayon as it includes libdvdcss which violates US rules and if you keep on using it you will be busted


Ya, I came here on a short term..What do u mean I cant use sabayon ? Also tell me is it illegal to dload movies n other things by torrents in US  ....can i be busted ???? more chance than India ??

PS: that link u gave is superb..howtoforge ...THANKS !


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

FBI is watching you


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ bhaaaago    ..still im downloading Hinokio


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decss Downloading Movie is alos ahem but I can't say about US Goivt action against it ! As far as India is concerned Mera Bharat Mahan 100 mein 99 baiman 


> I have enabled all the 3D effects but the cube is not enabled even if i click it..any clue..also when i configure desktops to 1 ..it doesn't happen ..they remain 4



Install Compiz Config Settings Manager and do this under General Tab

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/11370/CCSM.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^ update ..installed Ubuntu hardy heron...set up all the things ...3D effects rock..now biggest obstacle..i purchased a brand new webcam logitech quickcam for notebook....srchd evrything in ubuntu forums ...a very dark image is coming in camorama ...read in many posts that this webcam is new so not supported by linux  

now what do have all linux enthusiasts have to say ???? any help..seems my idea of one OS seems to be stuck .....have to revert to XP 

output of lsusb command :

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:08dd Logitech, Inc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

^^You should have tried to first *ask and look around* before making a purchase of a new webcam. Its not linux's fault that your camera does not work. Had you bothered to search first before buying, you might have obtained a working camera.

Anyway, whats your model number ? Maybe one of us can help you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

blame the logitech developer and switch to MS/Apple
or
wait till someone comes up with a solution


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 27, 2008)

^^hmmm..yar mujhe laga sab kuch supported hai
anyways dis is the webcam link gautham *www.logitech.com/index.cfm/webcam_communications/webcams/devices/2989&cl=us,en


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 27, 2008)

You can configure your webcam to work through software like Cheese [Gnpome, digiKam [KDE] or if you use Skype it will do it for ya


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 27, 2008)

The 0x08dd seem a magnachip MC501CB sensor unknow by gspca driver at the moment. The chipset seem a VC302 from Vimicro.

So at the moment there are no official or Unofficial Drivers.
Things would greatly improve if Manufactures started bundling Official Drivers along the product itself.Now you are forced to use your webcam in Windows only.

*AS for next time, you should buy a *Supported* webcam given here:*
*wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
*www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
*mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
*linux-uvc.berlios.de/#devices


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 27, 2008)

see if your seller agrees for an exchange. thats your best bet.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 27, 2008)

> You can configure your webcam to work through software like Cheese [Gnpome, digiKam [KDE] or if you use Skype it will do it for ya


already tried everything...in skype no image 

ok i will have to use it in WIN XP  no prbs wat can i do


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

did you try to ask for exchange to the vendor ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 28, 2008)

nahi yaar..yahan US main sab kuch online mangana padta hai ...so if  wanna return back i have to fill RMA # and then return back with some dollars postage..they might deduct some money as i have opened the package  ...so ab yehi sahi hai


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> nahi yaar..yahan US main sab kuch online mangana padta hai ...so if  wanna return back i have to fill RMA # and then return back with some dollars postage..they might deduct some money as i have opened the package  ...so ab yehi sahi hai


Isn't a few dollars worth the ability to use webcam in linux ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ yaar ab isey lauta nahin sakta..
ye dekh return k rules friom B&H photo video site..will wait for these drivers 
*www.bhphotovideo.com/find/HelpCenter/ReturnExchange.jsp



> No Return/Exchange On:
> 
> TVs, combos and monitors 37" and larger once opened
> All consumable items (e.g., film, tapes, paper, bulbs, CD, DVDs, etc.) once unwrapped
> ...



Will this webcam work in Suse Linux ???? see dis 

Getting A Logitech Quick Cam Usb Working With Suse 9.3/10.0/10.1/10.2/10.3

*wiki.suselinuxsupport.de/wikka.php?wakka=HowToSetupalogitechUsbWebcam

^^ one more q: can i switch between linux and windows without restarting  ....like i m wrkng in ubuntu and theres a software that can switch me instantly to windows without restarting ? can i do that ? if yes then how ?


----------

